

Talking Discourse: An Interview with Jeff Atwood (codinghorror) - ridruejo
http://blog.bitnami.com/2014/02/talking-discourse-interview-with-jeff.html?

======
sp332
Upvoted for having a transcript! But the scrollbar seems to disappear if my
window is less than ~950 pixels.

